# Step Test



## jerrythunder (12 Jul 2005)

hey there, im taking my testing to get into the military soon and im wondering what the step test will be like. I have heared from friends that it is like an arobic excercis where u step on this elevated board and then back down for a while. 
 Can anyone please shed some light on this subject for me please?


----------



## Island Ryhno (12 Jul 2005)

Been done a million times here bro. Try the search "step test" or go to the recruiting section. Here's a link to get you started. Cheers
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/25652.0.html


----------



## FITSUMO (12 Jul 2005)

the step test:

two steps, step up 2,3 down 2,3 to the best music ever invented.............depending on your age, you start at certin level and for 3 mins you follow the cadence set forth by the step music( not slower or faster) after 3 mins the PSP staff takes your heart rate, if you are under your cutoff heart rate( depends on age) you go for another 3 mins, if still under you   keep going with the 3 min rounds that get harder and harder. until you are above the cutoff heart rate.   Then to pass the PSP staff fills out info on a formula and if you are above a certin level for your VO2Max then you pass( for my age group it was 39).   If you are fit then you will be fine, but pay attention to your footing as there have been people that have wiped out or missed step and then you have to hussle to catch up(and that affects your HR).   As an older fattie I had to go 12 mins to get a pass.   if you are younger and slim you will not have to go as long, but you should.

make sure you are doing your push ups that army way.   lay flat extend your arms and then bring them back under your shoulders, keep your arms by your side and push to lock out on your arms and then ( for good practice) chin to the ground.   If you do not lock out, the PU is not counted.

train hard, not for the fit test but for what follows.

respect

FITSUMO


----------



## Fry (13 Jul 2005)

lol, I had excellent VO2, but I kept on screwing up on the 2nd damn step. The music is kinda different... a few times I put 2 feet on the middle step and that was a no-no. I was stopped a few times, and was told that my step test had been terminated due to me screwing up that step, however, my VO2 was still good enough. My screwups were calculated into it somehow... But most definately you need to be able to do more than 2.4 km in 12 mins. The pushups and situps come right after the step test and they're a hell of a lot harder than when you practiced at home, trust me.


----------



## prom (13 Jul 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> lol, I had excellent VO2, but I kept on screwing up on the 2nd darn step. The music is kinda different... a few times I put 2 feet on the middle step and that was a no-no. I was stopped a few times, and was told that my step test had been terminated due to me screwing up that step, however, my VO2 was still good enough. My screwups were calculated into it somehow... But most definately you need to be able to do more than 2.4 km in 12 mins. The pushups and situps come right after the step test and they're a heck of a lot harder than when you practiced at home, trust me.



 lol fry ya i know....... had no trouble.... but i was spent whe i was done..... i figure it is because i rarely done them right after running..... wold do them in the morning... andafter noon... then run at night....... guess i was just not thinking.... so you should also practice it that way... do the run then wait 2 -5 mins... and do your push up and sit ups...... the civi  tester for teh fitness... said i had great form, it was a welcome sight that she did not have to correct me....... that i kept my butt in just the right spot and done great full extentions......


----------



## Manimal (13 Jul 2005)

we only did two 3 min rounds on the step. and i messed up the second step (both feet) a number of times, so did the other guy, but the tester wasn't watching us at all. we all passed.


----------



## FITSUMO (13 Jul 2005)

"But most definately you need to be able to do more than 2.4 km in 12 mins."  not true, my fastest time was 12 flat and I had no problems.  And as stated the PU seem harder than at home.  So make sure you can do at least 25-30, gives ya lee way incase the tester double counts.


----------



## Fry (13 Jul 2005)

It is true. Very true. There are exceptions to it all, everyone's size, etc is different. The 2.4k is to make sure that pretty much, if everyone can pass that test, they should have no troubles with the step test. As mentioned dozens of times before, the step test measures VO2. The  2.4k run ensures your VO2 is acceptable and that you're ready for the step test. 

I don't think the CF creates these standards just so they can say they have entry standards. Everyone should adhere to them.


----------



## Roy Harding (13 Jul 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> I don't think the CF creates these standards just so they can say they have entry standards. Everyone should adhere to them.



Nobody should "adhere" to them - they are _minimum_ standards.  If you train to a minimum standard, you get a minimum soldier. 

If you are training ONLY to meet the minimum, then you aren't training very hard.


----------



## Gouki (13 Jul 2005)

If you fail the step test due to poor cardio... hang your head in shame then proceed to do a complete re-evaluation of your physical fitness.

I was talking and joking with my PSP staff tester when I did it a month and a half ago (had to renew it). Sometimes I would go too fast and mess myself up and almost fall. Now, I'm not a great runner and I can still do that, so really you have no excuse to fail the step test (unless you're an asthmatic or something)


----------



## Fry (14 Jul 2005)

Retired CC said:
			
		

> Nobody should "adhere" to them - they are _minimum_ standards.   If you train to a minimum standard, you get a minimum soldier.
> 
> If you are training ONLY to meet the minimum, then you aren't training very hard.



True, that's what I as implying, I shoulda said everyone should at least be able to do the minimum.



			
				Steve said:
			
		

> If you fail the step test due to poor cardio... hang your head in shame then proceed to do a complete re-evaluation of your physical fitness.
> 
> I was talking and joking with my PSP staff tester when I did it a month and a half ago (had to renew it). Sometimes I would go too fast and mess myself up and almost fall. Now, I'm not a great runner and I can still do that, so really you have no excuse to fail the step test (unless you're an asthmatic or something)



Yep, I agree.


----------



## ExistancE (14 Jul 2005)

I whole-heartedly agree with the idea of going beyond the minimum... had I been content with 2.4 in 12 minutes I wouldn't have pushed myself to run 4k in 19 minutes today.


----------



## scottyeH? (14 Jul 2005)

I hope everyone can past the step test. A guy I work with smoked for 3.5years, didn't run or train before his physical and made it to stage 3.


----------



## Island Ryhno (14 Jul 2005)

How about we lay off on the people that can't pass the test hey. Do you think they need any more discouragement? Some people are just not fit, they know that when the test is done and they know what's required of them. No need to bash on them. It's easy for some people and not easy for others.


----------



## FITSUMO (14 Jul 2005)

"I whole-heartedly agree with the idea of going beyond the minimum... had I been content with 2.4 in 12 minutes I wouldn't have pushed myself to run 4k in 19 minutes today. "

I hope no one thinks I am saying that I am content with 12mins, but for someone who is 34 and used to be 310LBS 12 mins is not bad, if I was content with x time I would never have improved and I never would have lost 70 lbs( sorry 71 as of today). 

The min requirements are the starting point.  If you fail and then work to meet then exceed the mins, that should speak volumes of the persons drive.  

once again Island Ryhno speaks the truth.


----------



## Fry (14 Jul 2005)

that's cuz he's a newf


----------



## REJ (15 Jul 2005)

I did my PT test yesterday and am much relieved that I passed. I was very worried, particularly about the pushups. When I first started to train, I couldn't do any as low as they needed to be. I was able to exceed the minimum requirement yesterday.

Here are a couple of things I learned yesterday during my testing:

1) The stair master at the gym is much more difficult than the step test. Run and spend some time on the stair master and you will be fine. Just remember to focus and breathe while performing your step test. 

2) As was mentioned by Futsimo, make sure you lock your arms at the top of your push-up position. Go nice and low: arms at a 90 degree bend. Make every push-up count.

3) The Recruiting office has little cd's with information on the PT test. This cd will show you exactly what happens in the test and how the push-ups are to be done, etc. If you can get a hold of it, do. I found the PT test to be much nicer than my imagination made it out to be.

4) I was told that when training for push-ups, try to make your chin touch the floor and move slowly. You will be going beyond the expected range but it will help you build strength.

I hope this adds to the great posts already made. Thanks for everyone's input. It was most helpful!

Good luck! And remember to keep training after the PT test!


----------



## Manimal (17 Jul 2005)

i've been doing push ups and sit ups at kung fu for years, so i wasn't worried about them. i worked up to 15 mins on the stair master, and i kept the running up. i was pretty let down with the PT test, i expected it to be harder.
i almost didn't get to do it because my blood pressure was really high that day....he let me do after some deep breathing, telling some jokes and got it down to normal....took four tests before it was normal.


----------



## Fry (17 Jul 2005)

Nervousness srews with your pulse bigtime...  I wonder... how many people actually failed the VO2 because of nervousness?


----------



## dk (19 Jul 2005)

If you feel that you've improved in the PT dept. can you retest after you've been merit listed?


----------



## kincanucks (19 Jul 2005)

dk said:
			
		

> If you feel that you've improved in the PT dept. can you retest after you've been merit listed?



No because there is no requirement unless your previous test expires.


----------



## P-Free (20 Jul 2005)

dk said:
			
		

> If you feel that you've improved in the PT dept. can you retest after you've been merit listed?



All you need is the minimum for your age and you pass the PT test. That is all the merit boards care about.


----------



## Springroll (21 Jul 2005)

I'm not worried about the step test or the running. Our entire family gets out every night for a 2.5 k brisk walk, and by brisk I mean a near jog. My kids were having issues keeping up with my hubby and I so they started to ride their bikes with us. We get home and all of us do our sit ups and push ups (I suck at them) and then we are done for the night. Sunday is our break day.

I think what i am finding most difficult is the push ups since I have never been good at them anyways. I can handle my own, and am a very strong woman, but can not do push ups very well....not sure why, I just can't. 

I hope I pass the PT test though....I am getting a little old


----------



## Fry (21 Jul 2005)

you'lll need to actually RUN the 2.4 km 11 or 12 mins, not sure on the actual time. As for pushups and situps, if you suck at them, you'll need to get better at them, especially for the fitness test. You have to do everything, one right after another, and that makes it a lot more harder than just practising pushups. Goodluck with it all.


----------



## Springroll (21 Jul 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> you'lll need to actually RUN the 2.4 km 11 or 12 mins, not sure on the actual time. As for pushups and situps, if you suck at them, you'll need to get better at them, especially for the fitness test. You have to do everything, one right after another, and that makes it a lot more harder than just practising pushups. Goodluck with it all.



I'm not worried about the run...used to run all the time before I had my youngest son. I still ahve my endurance, just a matter of mastering those Pushups....man do I hate those!!!


----------



## jerrythunder (21 Jul 2005)

they actually make u run that? i thought it was determined in the step test :-\


----------



## Springroll (21 Jul 2005)

jerrythunder said:
			
		

> they actually make u run that? i thought it was determined in the step test :-\



I was told the same thing that they only determine it by the step test, but I am not taking any chances...train for the run.


----------



## FITSUMO (21 Jul 2005)

"I'm not worried about the step test or the running. Our entire family gets out every night for a 2.5 k brisk walk, and by brisk I mean a near jog."  

That is great that you are active, but walking and running are not the same thing at all, you need to run, remember once you pass the PT you still have to go to BMQ/BOTC.  This also goes for push ups and sit ups, at this point make sure you are doing quality over quantity.

As for the step test remember your heart rate recovery is being tested, so include some intervals in your training, start with small busrts of speed and then slow to a jog.

weight and age are factors in the step test, being 34 and 240lbs I had to go 12 mins in order to pass( wanted to go 15 mins, but I was nervous.)  So lighter is better, can't change age( although I act like a 18 year old, when doing sports).  

I wish you the best of luck in your testing, if you have any ???'s PM me, might have answers may not....

cheers
FITSUMO


----------



## Springroll (21 Jul 2005)

well I am not a tooth pick...lol I am a pretty average sized girl, but I do weigh more on the scale just because I do have good muscles that are being kept warm by this nice layer of winter insulation...hehehe

I am hoping that between my increase in exercise, increased meal frequency and all this darn water, that I may wake up nice and thin and 150lbs..lol  ;D


----------



## FITSUMO (21 Jul 2005)

I have muscle warmers to...hehe.   Over the last 2 years I have lost 72 pounds, and I did that by this really complex formula

drink lots of water + training at least 30 mins a day(at the start, much more now) + portion control = 72lbs loss.

from just running 2 k I progressed to doing a duathlon, olympic distance tri, 1/2 marathon, 24 hr mtb relay in one summer.  then I started training for a 1/2 ironman, but the army thing right now is more important, so i am working on speed instead of being a diseal.


----------



## Springroll (21 Jul 2005)

FITSUMO said:
			
		

> I have muscle warmers to...hehe.     Over the last 2 years I have lost 72 pounds, and I did that by this really complex formula
> 
> drink lots of water + training at least 30 mins a day(at the start, much more now) + portion control = 72lbs loss.
> 
> from just running 2 k I progressed to doing a duathlon, olympic distance tri, 1/2 marathon, 24 hr mtb relay in one summer.   then I started training for a 1/2 ironman, but the army thing right now is more important, so i am working on speed instead of being a diseal.



AWESOME!!!!! 

I used to be a major runner. Track, cross country, the works!! Cadets did alot for me as far as wanting to stay thin, then I had kids....there were no issues until after my third. Having him, moving to a foreign country and depression cause me to pack it on....and it got worse when we moved here to NS because I didn't know anyone here...so i peaked at 190lbs...way to much for my comfort. Went and saw my doc and went onto some meds and have been dropping weight since, only 20-30lbs to go until I hit my goal weight!! That is where the exercise, water and food come in...hehe


----------



## Infanteer101 (9 Aug 2005)

For the love of God folks it's the friggin' Step test! I haven't known anyone to fail the step test. Enough said! Nobody is making you run 10 km, you just get on the gizmo, step up and down to some really corny music and get your pulse taken and that's that. I would say that unless you have serious/cardio problem you will pass. As for the smokers...whatever you have been made to believe about smokers having difficulty in doing the step test or "keeping up" on Basic, SWALLOW IT! I will let you know that 90% of all folks who topped Basic out at the "Jean" were smokers when I was there and infact were always presented themselves, fully dressed (thankfully) and 10 mins prior to all timings. After-all everyone needs their morning fix ;D Furthermore, when I was on IAP and BOTC, the standards of the smokers continued to not surprise me.


----------



## patrick666 (9 Aug 2005)

1 and 2 and 3 and 4, 1 and 2 and 3 and 4, 1 and 2 and 3 and 4.... *covers ears* MAKE IT GO AWAY!!! :crybaby:


----------



## Springroll (9 Aug 2005)

>>Infanteer101<< said:
			
		

> As for the smokers...whatever you have been made to believe about smokers having difficulty in doing the step test or "keeping up" on Basic, SWALLOW IT! I will let you know that 90% of all folks who topped Basic out at the "Jean" were smokers when I was there and infact were always presented themselves, fully dressed (thankfully) and 10 mins prior to all timings. After-all everyone needs their morning fix ;D Furthermore, when I was on IAP and BOTC, the standards of the smokers continued to not surprise me.



Damn it!!!

I just quit again too.... ;D 8)


----------



## patrick666 (9 Aug 2005)

Ironically, I just started again... I had no difficulty doing the step test while smoking, if you keep up with your cardio then you shouldn't have a problem either... 

Cheers *goes out for a dart*


----------



## Springroll (9 Aug 2005)

Patrick H. said:
			
		

> Ironically, I just started again... I had no difficulty doing the step test while smoking, if you keep up with your cardio then you shouldn't have a problem either...
> 
> Cheers *goes out for a dart*



I had quit last year for 10 months, and when a huge amount of stress happened around here, I started smoking again. 
Now we can barely afford for two of us to smoke, so basically we quit this morning when the pack ran out last night.
I'm feeling ok, but my hubby is turning into an arse...he doesn't take well to having to quit anything..lol

Bye *goes to have another cup of tea*


----------



## patrick666 (9 Aug 2005)

Chewing gum really helped me when I quit.. A lot of gum... The hardest part is breaking the routine of it, not having the morning smoke, or specific times of the day when you have the craving. Just have to find out what works for you... 

Cheers


----------



## Infanteer101 (9 Aug 2005)

Hehe, I love quoting my instructors cuz they are just so darn full of wisdom! In the words of Sgt L: "Tabernak! No one likes a quitter, come on let's go, I want those cherries fired up!"

*Whoohoo time for a butt*


----------



## Springroll (9 Aug 2005)

You guys are bad!!!

I am on 18 hours of not smoking, so I am doing ok. Been substituting smoking with Dentyne and candy necklaces...lol

I have to keep my hands and mouth busy....so chewing gum and typing seems to be working so far!
I have quit before and I know I can do it again....


----------



## cgyflames01 (12 Aug 2005)

I was talking to some buddies of mine, and they said they only had to do 3 rounds of the step sets, but I had to do 5 rounds. 3-7, is their any reason why i had to do two more??


----------



## cgyflames01 (12 Aug 2005)

g


----------



## Island Ryhno (12 Aug 2005)

cgyflames01 said:
			
		

> I was talking to some buddies of mine, and they said they only had to do 3 rounds of the step sets, but I had to do 5 rounds. 3-7, is their any reason why i had to do two more??



You start at at certain level, depending on your age and have to progress to a certain level, again depending on your age. For example, as a 28 year old male, I started at lvl 3 and had to get at least lvl 5. If your heart rate is below the ceiling for the level you just completed, you go on to the next stage. If you did 5 stages, it means you're in pretty good shape. Congratulations.


----------



## Caesar416 (12 Aug 2005)

Pardon me if it was answered in previous posts, but does somebody know what are the HR for each level for a 21 years old guy?


----------



## Island Ryhno (12 Aug 2005)

Caesar416 said:
			
		

> Pardon me if it was answered in previous posts, but does somebody know what are the HR for each level for a 21 years old guy?



After first stage 29bp/10secs or 174bpm
After second stage  26bp/10secs or 156bpm
After Third Stage 24bp/10secs or 144bpm


----------



## WebAddict (27 Feb 2006)

im 16. anyway someone know how many steps i have to do, and what my heart rate should be below? for me to pass


----------



## exo (27 Feb 2006)

A set of stairs
     __
 __l
l
Oh and if you mean how many steps you have to do (like counting) I would say about 300 give or take 500

And read the post right before yours.


----------



## WebAddict (1 Mar 2006)

lol  aight awsome man


----------

